

Ask HN: Is there a comprehensive introductory book to the web stack? - devbevsev


======
bonchibuji
Do you mean semantic web? If so, then check this one:

[http://www.amazon.com/Semantic-Primer-Cooperative-
Informatio...](http://www.amazon.com/Semantic-Primer-Cooperative-Information-
Systems/dp/0262018284)

